# Southern Ontario/western New York



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, there's still snow--actually a flurry here right now--but is it time to start the planning for a meet this spring/summer?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooo enjoy ..... SOOO looking forward to your pictures xxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oooooo enjoy ..... SOOO looking forward to your pictures xxx


You're welcome to join us!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds lovely if only xxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

*Mo!*

Mo, are you ready to think about this?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH!!! Sure!!!
We can totally start thinking about this....CALLING ALL MEMBERS!!! who would be interested in joining in?? I am sure there must be somewhere gorgeous we could all go to for a nice meet and maybe a picnic!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

SOOOOO looking forward to your pictures


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I could do NY, but I don't have a passport, so I can't leave the US. Of course Willow can't until after May 20th.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Donna! That would be great! 
I think between Mo and me, half way would be around Hamilton, Ontario. We'll have to figure it out. I know there are some others in Ontario, so hope to hear their thoughts soon! WoooHooooo!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is up for this challenge ha!!  She loves to play so I'm sure I wouldn't have to twist her paw to attend I am 1 hour from Hamilton.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay exciting guys...this will be awesome...do Americans need a passport to get into Canada... I thought only we needed the passports... really excited guys. We will have to take lits of pictures for our UK pals!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, we need passports to go into Canada, too. Or a NY enhanced drivers license, but, happily I have a well used passport. Do you think May or June or...?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think May the weather might be a little unpredictable, June might be our best bet...but others feel free to chime in....I do have a passport so I don;t mind crossing the border if more people can come...I always enjoy shopping at the outlets...lol


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

June sounds great to me! So glad we have Sara and Peanut to join in, too! This will be fun!

How does Hamilton sound? They have dog friendly parks, but I don't know where. If Hamilton is okay with everyone, I'll look them up.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hamilton is fine with me, but the Donna can't come becuase it is Canada....I dont mind anywhere.....everyone else join in so we can figure the best spot for the most to attend.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for taking hold of this Suze!!
I cant wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hamilton is fine with me too


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Hamilton is fine with me, but the Donna can't come becuase it is Canada....I dont mind anywhere.....everyone else join in so we can figure the best spot for the most to attend.


That's right...not sure how we could do an in-between with Donna. Depends where in Mass. she is. I drove here from southern New Hampshire, and it took me about 10 hours, but was on the Maine border, so....Donna, what do you think?

We may have to do 2!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont mind doing two...we could do Hamilton...and then I could do another in the states too...Donna how far away are you??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't have a passport but could always apply for one. How long does it take to get one?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

about 6 weeks...and usually a little before that.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just sent off an email to Hamilton parks dept for help picking one that would be convenient to highways.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That's amazing...yay so very excited

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, I have a good candidate! 
Silver City Dog Park
2530 Hyde Park Gate,Oakville, ON L6H 6M2

Directions are pretty simple, it's an hour and a half from me, let me know if it works for you. Not a lot of details on the park yet, but they have a free running zone! Just read it's really small.. This might be better:

Hill Street Park, Kirkendall North, Hamilton, ON


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My hubby said if I apply for a pass card now I can go. He has his. we just looked it up and it's only eight hours. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow 8 hours........that's long  Your dogs are so cute though I would love to meet them!! How is little Willow in the car??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Okay, I have a good candidate!
> Silver City Dog Park
> 2530 Hyde Park Gate,Oakville, ON L6H 6M2
> 
> ...


When I googled the first address is a Montana's restaurant?? The Hill Street Park does have a dog park but not sure if it's fenced in or not?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.pets.ca/dogs/dog-parks/ontario/hamilton/

Tell us what you think.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is use to long drives as we take him to Pittsburgh NH twice a year and that is a six hour ride. 
Willow has done well so far but no long ride yet.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> http://www.pets.ca/dogs/dog-parks/ontario/hamilton/
> 
> Tell us what you think.


Thanks for the link! Any park is fine with me as long as it is fenced in. Molly has never been in an outdoor park only inside ones so don't want her to run away Is there a specific date set yet?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Not yet, and I have a call in to the Parks dept. for help choosing. We want a picnic spot too, right?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes picnic spot too...so excited...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Hamilton isn't working out so great. They have several dog parks, but none with picnic area! 
Now checking Oakville, they have a few to choose from:

http://www.pets.ca/dogs/dog-parks/ontario/oakville/


Please take a look, I think there are a couple of good possibilities!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Hamilton isn't working out so great. They have several dog parks, but none with picnic area!
> Now checking Oakville, they have a few to choose from:
> 
> http://www.pets.ca/dogs/dog-parks/ontario/oakville/
> ...


Washrooms would be a great idea...I noticed one had washrooms.
I dont know oakville very well. 
Post Park looks really good has a picnic area...Ill look for some reviews.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant find any reviews...lol


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought Post Park looked the best, too. Bathrooms would be appreciated!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awwww I'm so jealous! Wish I could come to your meet...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I googled Post park. It's a 15 minute drive from where I live. On the weekend if time permits maybe I can drive down there and check it out and take some pictures I definetly need a bathroom Not getting any younger lol!

Is there a date set yet? Didn't read the whole post will go and check!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Awwww I'm so jealous! Wish I could come to your meet...



Book a flight and come on down


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> I googled Post park. It's a 15 minute drive from where I live. On the weekend if time permits maybe I can drive down there and check it out and take some pictures I definetly need a bathroom Not getting any younger lol!
> 
> Is there a date set yet? Didn't read the whole post will go and check!


Oh Wow that would be great if you could go and check it out first!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Book a flight and come on down


Don't even tempt me!! I think I was born in the wrong country! Argh!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Ruth, you're always welcome! 
Hope you get the chance to check it out, Renee! Any thoughts on dates?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

A trip over would be great - but I'm glad you guys are going to have your own Cockapoo meet, can't wait to see photo's.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Ruth, you're always welcome!
> Hope you get the chance to check it out, Renee! Any thoughts on dates?


Anyone one who wants to come across the pond...Free accommodation!!! poo kisses included...lol.



Now as for dates??? does a saturday or a sunday work best? I do work one Saturday per month...
So I cant do May 18th


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I can do any any Saturday or Sunday in May except for the 11th.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Either is fine for me, too. Sundays may be better getting through customs, but Saturdays I might have a friend able to come along. 

I second the free accommodations for anyone wanting to come state-side!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm good with anything...I'm just excited we can have our own mini meet! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I think May 26 weekend is a US holiday (I never remember when things are) so that might not be great for crossing the Peace Bridge...but, I'm the only one driving that way, unless Donna can make it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna.. do you need us yo push to June so you can work out passport stuff?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It would have to be June for me. I just got promoted at work so i have not been able to take time out to get it. If that works for others but if not I am still getting it for the next meet. We REALLY want to meet up and my son is Dying to go to Canada!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

June works great for me except for the weekend of the 14,15,16 as I will be in Vancouver that weekend.

Oh I am going to go check out the place on the weekend and will see if they have bathrooms, picnic tables etc...will take pictures


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

June is fine for me, too! It would be great if you could make it, Donna. Next time maybe we could meet you half way.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> June is fine for me, too! It would be great if you could make it, Donna. Next time maybe we could meet you half way.


Yes we need Donna I have to squeeze Jake and Molly wants to flirt with him


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> It would have to be June for me. I just got promoted at work so i have not been able to take time out to get it. If that works for others but if not I am still getting it for the next meet. We REALLY want to meet up and my son is Dying to go to Canada!


How old is your son?? I will make sure to have some Canadian goodies for him...and I will bring out the EH a little more too


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> How old is your son?? I will make sure to have some Canadian goodies for him...and I will bring out the EH a little more too


He is 14 and obsessed with hockey and Canada

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> He is 14 and obsessed with hockey and Canada
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


AWESOME!!! can't wait!  Hoping my hubby can come along too then to talk hockey...he lives and breathes hockey...and is so excited that for the first time in 9 years Toronto is actually going to be in the Playoffs.....perhaps...you guys should stay over a day or two and go to the Hockey hall of fame in Toronto!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, you'd love Toronto! And swing by the Falls, too! We could plan a really nice vacation for you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Going to check out Post Park this weekend. Hope it will be a nice place Do we have a specific date yet


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't wait to hear what you think, Renee!

I don't mind about the date, Pretty much everything is open for me...says loads about my social life! 

Donna, do you have any ideas, since you're coming the furthest?
Mo?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Early in June is best for me and my hubby...but he doesn't have to come..lol...any weekend works for me...I work one sat but I don't know the date yet. I can know tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Early in June is best for me and my hubby...but he doesn't have to come..lol...any weekend works for me...I work one sat but I don't know the date yet. I can know tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That works for me!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

For me it just depends on how fast they can get the passcard to me. I found out i have to bring my son in person because of his age....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Went to visit Post Park this morning and took Molly. It is a huge park, very nice. They had picnic tables and benches but no bathrooms. Lots of big dogs they didn't seem to like Molly much She wanted to play with them but the would growl at her.

The park has no grass it's all woodchips. There is a big soccer field right beside it.

Going to try and post a link to pictures.
http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/slideshow/Post Park


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you, Renee!! It looks nice, but would really like water and bathrooms. What do you say we keep it in mind, but still see if we find anything better?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes I agree. Also there were no small dogs there but that is the first time I go there. The big dogs we encountered weren't too friendly Well maybe cause Molly is too hyper and they were thinking "what the heck is that??"

There is always Doggie Central it's only 15 minutes away from this park and it's inside;-)


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just found another possibility, the Norton Park in Burlington. I have emailed them for info on when it will be open.

http://cms.burlington.ca/Page7151.aspx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome! Keep us posted


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Finally heard back from Burlington Parks Dept. Norton Park will be open all of June and they also recommended Bayview, but I can't seem to find if they have bathrooms or not! 


Bette goes for a groom on the 7th of June so she'll be good to go whatever date we pick!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

June 14,15,16 I am away but the rest of the month I am free Burlington is close to me again....... Maybe I can go check out that park next weekend. Maybe we will leave Molly home after the last one she needed a bath as she got filthy running around


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe we should aim for late in the month for Donna since you never know how long it will take to get her passport/card. 

I meant to "say" something to Scarlett, I noticed she's in Ontario, too. Don't know where, though. I can't remember if I did or not!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it is Ottawa...which is 4.5 hrs or so to Burlington...I pm'd her about the meet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, too bad! Would have been nice to have her.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Update from Burlington Parks Dept., Norton Park has bathrooms, water, a splash pad, and leash free zone! The lady didn't mention picnic tables, but I bet they have them, sounds like a nice park.

Here are the details:

http://cms.burlington.ca/Page7151.aspx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, anyone ready to talk about dates? June 22, 23, 29, 30?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Well, anyone ready to talk about dates? June 22, 23, 29, 30?


Any of these dates works fine for me


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant do June 29-30th weekend..my husband is a food vendor for a canada day celebration for our town...he will be feeding about 3K people! crazy!
I will just check with him for the 22nd weekend


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

June 23rd would work best for us if that is cool.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> June 23rd would work best for us if that is cool.



Cool with me and Molly


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Fine for me, too! Hope Donna can get her ID by then!

Any thoughts on time? Maybe 11 or 1?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What works for you Suze?? you are coming the furthest I think


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Unless Donna can make it, of course! 

Well, we're going to picnic...11ish?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

my apt is Monday and hubby says he things we can pay a small fee to get it fast. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a place we can stay with the dogs? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you know where you want to stay? Niagara Falls, NY or Niagara Falls, Ontario, or Toronto....

Don't listen to that Brady, there are plenty of nice places in and around Buffalo, too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

we figure we will stay close to the park. It is going to take us about nine hours to get there with stops so we will come out the day before. I just got promoted at work so I can't take too much time off. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

For Donna
http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotels-g154998-zfa9-Niagara_Falls_Ontario-Hotels.html Found this link for hotels that accept pets in Burlington hope this helps!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah I am so excited! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Went to Bayview Park this morning it was freezing! It was really wet and mucky so left Molly in the car as I wasn't in the mood for a bath today

Well talked to a man who lives in Burlington and there are no bathrooms in the park itself. If you drive 2 minutes up the street they have a porta pottie at this model airplane strip. Hard to explain but I will put up pictures. They did have picnic tables and the park is very big. The ground is wood chips and grass I would say about half an half. You can see the lake behind. There were only big dogs there this morning German Sheperds etc...so didn't know if Molly would be ok around them.

Lots of hotels if you drive for 5 minutes (holiday inn ect) Lots of restaurants too Swiss Chalet, McDonalds, KFC, Tim Hortons etc. Its a cute area. K now going to link my pics! Hope they work!

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/slideshow/bayview park


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Great pictures for a yucky day, Renee! Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome...I'll check out the pics later from my comp...so excited for ILMC first north american meet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope it won't be a rainy sucky day!! Ick! We can alway rent a cheapo motel bathe our dogs and leave ha!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahah that's funny...let's hope for a beautiful day..it will be end of June so hoping it will be lovely

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just getting information on the crossing, I knew about the paperwork needed. But, The Canadian side says they inspect the dog, does anyone know what they do? Bette needs the guidance that I doubt a border person would have the time to give her. I know, over-protective mama!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Just getting information on the crossing, I knew about the paperwork needed. But, The Canadian side says they inspect the dog, does anyone know what they do? Bette needs the guidance that I doubt a border person would have the time to give her. I know, over-protective mama!



I contacted the border services and the lady said that it depends on the vet where you will be entering Canada from. I wasn't sure which place you are crossing from so if you call this number 1-800-837-4486 and let them know where you are entering they can tell you what kind of inspection will be done. Hope this helps!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks so much, Renee! I'll be coming by the Peace Bridge. I'll give them a call tomorrow!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, so we have crossed twice with Lady.....I know we are canadian so it might be different....WE HAVE NEVER BEEN CHECKED....and we have never even been asked for the vaccination record. Basically all they ask is if the dog is coming back with you or not...they do reserve the right to check you and the dog....but I have never known it to happen to anyone...and It has not happened with us in the 2 times we have crossed the border with Lady.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Mo and Renee! I called the number Renee gave me, and they basically said the same. I do have to get a new rabies certificate because it's over a year old, even though Bette isn't due for another year or so. No big deal. 

I was picturing burly border control agents dragging Bette by the lead! Silly! Though i haven't always found customs easy. Once, coming home from Columbia, the agents at the airport there stabbed my bag with bayonets, had me held to the side at gun point. Guess I was dumb to bring home 10 freeze dried blocks of coffee!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Thanks, Mo and Renee! I called the number Renee gave me, and they basically said the same. I do have to get a new rabies certificate because it's over a year old, even though Bette isn't due for another year or so. No big deal.
> 
> I was picturing burly border control agents dragging Bette by the lead! Silly! Though i haven't always found customs easy. Once, coming home from Columbia, the agents at the airport there stabbed my bag with bayonets, had me held to the side at gun point. Guess I was dumb to bring home 10 freeze dried blocks of coffee!


Glad the number worked!! I was picturing poor Betty getting x-rayed etc........ha!! I have never been cross border so I figured they would only ask for paperwork!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Only 21 days before our first meet!  Have we decided on the park?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am excited. What was the last park you looked into?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Norton Park is the one the parks dept. recommended, Bayview Park Renee checked out and thought it was ok...at least I think so, I forget... will have to look back and see.

I'm very excited, too! Already preparing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Norton Park is the one the parks dept. recommended, Bayview Park Renee checked out and thought it was ok...at least I think so, I forget... will have to look back and see.
> 
> I'm very excited, too! Already preparing!


So is this a different park or the one I went to?? And what are the dates?? I am all confused


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Looked back through the posts...you checked out Bayview, and it seemed ok. The parks dept. person told me Norton Park would be nice for us, too. I don't think you checked that one, but you've done plenty already!

I have the 23d circled as the day, is that still good for everyone?

Any picnic ideas?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, Lets do a post with the date and the address of the park lol because I am still confused as to where we are going.
oh and the time too would be great!!

SO for picnic ideas...I would be happy to bring egg salad sandwiches, I could do a whole loaf of them. if anyone doesnt like these please let me know...

I am allergic to all nuts. Does anyone else have any dietary restrictions?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Egg salad sounds great to me! I could bring dessert, or chips or....


Donna, how are the enhanced license things going?

Here's the link to norton Park in Burlington 

http://cms.burlington.ca/Page7151.aspx

This is Bayview, Renee checked it out

http://cms.burlington.ca/Page421.aspx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It says Norton has washrooms...so should we pick that one


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> It says Norton has washrooms...so should we pick that one


The parks dept. recommended that one. What do you think, Renee?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Either park works fine for me as they are only about 1/2 an hour from me I can bring pepsi or coke what does everyone like?? That date is fine with me too! Now what time ??? I can eat anything no allergies and not picky

On the weekend I am going to try and go check out this new park!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So, it's Norton Park (assuming good review by Renee), Sunday the 23d at.....11? 

Mo, Donna are you allergy-free? Does everyone like chocolate? I'm thinking of making some kind of brownies.

Can't wait!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> So, it's Norton Park (assuming good review by Renee), Sunday the 23d at.....11?
> 
> Mo, Donna are you allergy-free? Does everyone like chocolate? I'm thinking of making some kind of brownies.
> 
> Can't wait!!


11 am June 23 works for me. I will eat any food I will bring a big bottle of water and a huge bowl for the poo's Will bring water for the humans and some soft drinks too. Does anyone like Gatorade??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My allergies are to nuts. I love brownies as long as there aren't nuts. 11 works great for us. And I like all drinks. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

There will be no nuts in the brownies! 

I think the park has water, but best to bring some, anyway! I'll have some in the car, too.

Can't wait!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Going to go check out this new park on the weekend hope they "really" have a bathroom........ha!! All the other ones didn't but said they did. The last one did have a porta pottie but you would have to drive like 3 minutes to get to it Maybe we can all wear depends  My partner said she would drive people to it if need be ha!! She doesn't care to drive around ... Can't wait to see everyone I laughed cause the last one I visited I asked this old man if there was a washroom and he was like "it's a dog park the dogs go bathroom but no human one you could always go in the bush" I was like "ummm no way........"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We are very sad to say that we can't make this one. I do expect my pass card thing in time but work is not permitting time off mid July. We are just too busy and this is a new position for me. 
Willow is being fixed July 17th so the soonest I could meet up would be August. I do hope you guys will do a part two. We were really looking forward to it. We were planning on bringing Lady a nice Bruins onesie


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So sorry you can't make it, Donna. I'm sure we'll plan another that you can make!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We are very sad to say that we can't make this one. I do expect my pass card thing in time but work is not permitting time off mid July. We are just too busy and this is a new position for me.
> Willow is being fixed July 17th so the soonest I could meet up would be August. I do hope you guys will do a part two. We were really looking forward to it. We were planning on bringing Lady a nice Bruins onesie


That's too bad I am sure we will have a part 2 Maybe part 2 can be a US meet I will work on getting my passport I have never been to the States so it would be kinda cool! I'm sure little Willow and Molly would have a great time they seem to have the same energy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Went to Norton park at 8am this morning It's a beautiful park nicer than the other one. There are no picnic tables but they do have benches. There were only big dogs in there this morning doberman, and labradors and some huge dog not sure what it was. They do have a bathroom but it is about a 4-5 minute walk to get there. I had Molly with me but didn't let her in just in case some of the dogs came to say hi to her at the fence she so wanted in there

I took some pictures and will try and post them later my tablet for some reason doesn't want to connect this morning.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Donna that is too bad...we can totally do another meet..we have to meet up some time...we had some pressies too...that's really too bad......great. news that the park is nice! And I am sure we will be fine with benches....I might bring a small blanket to sit on too. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here are the photos Hope they work if you click on the first picture you can see the others Doesn't work check the next one!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

don't think it worked??? maybe this will???

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/slideshow/norton park


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for checking it out, Renee! It looks great by the pictures! 

All settled then? Norton Park on the 23 June, 11 am? 

:canada:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope that you all have a wonderful time


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Thanks for checking it out, Renee! It looks great by the pictures!
> 
> All settled then? Norton Park on the 23 June, 11 am?
> 
> :canada:


Yes have it marked on my calendar


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marked it in PEN!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Be there or be square tacky but we used to say that in high school


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

One more week! Hooray! I'm going to send along my cell number, I would now, but I don't know it, and Bette is terrified by the windy weather, so she's standing on me! I can't get up!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So excited

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait Molly is going to have a great time running and acting like a fool she will love this


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

should we pick a meeting place?? or shal we just decide to look for the people with the cockapoos! lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> should we pick a meeting place?? or shal we just decide to look for the people with the cockapoos! lol


I think we will all recognize each other cause we will be the only ones with small dogs ha! Molly is very recognizeable she will be the wacky crazy puppy that is out of control She is ok in the house but when out all her training goes out the window


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Renee, did you notice if there's just one entrance? I will be easing Bette into it, will have to show her any obstacles, trees, etc before she can run around. I bet she'll be great friends with Lady and Molly!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope you all have a great time .... Everyone's busy this weekend, there are going to be loads of super pictures next week....I cant wait xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes loads of pictures for sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so sad I can't go but I'm looking forward to pictures. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Renee, did you notice if there's just one entrance? I will be easing Bette into it, will have to show her any obstacles, trees, etc before she can run around. I bet she'll be great friends with Lady and Molly!



Yes only 1 entrance. I am sure they will have a great time


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am so sad I can't go but I'm looking forward to pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


So am I Molly and Willow would probably have the same puppy energy And as you know I am a big Jake fan


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Renee, did you notice if there's just one entrance? I will be easing Bette into it, will have to show her any obstacles, trees, etc before she can run around. I bet she'll be great friends with Lady and Molly!


I am so excited to meet miss Bette! They are going to have a blast!!!! 

Lady is so adaptable....I am sure she will be able to have a blast with both of them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I hope you all have a great time .... Everyone's busy this weekend, there are going to be loads of super pictures next week....I cant wait xxxx


I can't wait to see all the pictures from your meet too!!!! Wish I could be there!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I can't wait to see all the pictures from your meet too!!!! Wish I could be there!


One day Mo . Have a great time ladies xxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Burlington weather for Sunday

Sunday, 23 June 
A mix of sun and cloud with 60 percent chance of showers or thunderstorms. 

Let's all pray for the Sun


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just cleaned my car, and set the address in my gps. 

This is what Bette's doing, resting up!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!!!! how far is the drive for you? are you staying on the Canadian side over night?? look at her all snug as a bug.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Just cleaned my car, and set the address in my gps.
> 
> This is what Bette's doing, resting up!


How cute resting up for her big adventure


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

According to Tom-Tom it's an hour and a half to get there, I'll probably leave about 9, in case the Peace Bridge holds us up!

So excited!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> According to Tom-Tom it's an hour and a half to get there, I'll probably leave about 9, in case the Peace Bridge holds us up!
> 
> So excited!


That's not too bad I thought it would be longer! Tom Tom is always handy to have with you.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Forgot to answer your question, Mo! I'll probably come home after. I'm saving pennies for another UK trip.  Wanna come?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YES! I am dying to get to the UK!!! lol. Actually we are hoping to go early in the new year.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeyyyyyyyyyy


and of course to have a visit with you and your 'poos!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I might go in December! Have been thinking about possibilities of bringing Bette, but I think it would be too stressful. 
I would baby sit Lady for you!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> I might go in December! Have been thinking about possibilities of bringing Bette, but I think it would be too stressful.
> I would baby sit Lady for you!


I would totally baby sit Bette for you!!!! oh this could be great!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like a great suggestion ladies and you'd be more than welcome at mine anytime xxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds like a great suggestion ladies and you'd be more than welcome at mine anytime xxx


Watch out, Karen you may have North Americans visiting constantly! At least your daughter could get put off, not by Mo, of course!

Sure would be fun to have cross-pond visits!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

2 more sleeps


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I have everything ready to go!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> I have everything ready to go!


Make sure to bring an umbrella just in case We are pretty much ready too can't wait!! I think the thunder showers are only supposed to be in the afternoon fingers crossed!! I had no clue Bette was 11 until today I thought she was 1 year old...how sweet I get to meet a granny cockapoo


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I call her granny all the time, she makes a weird noise sometimes, sounds like granny clampett chewing t'baccy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yahoooooo....almost time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dying to see pictures

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

We'll miss you, Donna!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nearly time ....ladies, enjoy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Karen! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tomorow is the BIG day supplies are ready lets hope the weather cooperates! thunder showers on the way it was very close here today! Same for tomorrow Guess maybe our poo's will need a bath after this  Molly will be the young one so lets hope Lady and Bette can teach her some manners I am sure they will have a talk with her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Egg salad is ready! Just making the sandwiches tomorrow morning. I hope the weather cooperates... lady is really excited to meet her cockapoo pals! We are almost ready! Yay


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

4 more hours and it's fun time!!!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

We're up! Bette's having a big breakfast, and I'm having a big cup of coffee!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope you all have a wonderful time, hope the weather is as kind to you as it was to us for our big meet (tiny bit of rain but not much), looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Drive carefully and enjoy, I'm soo excited about your meet, I can remember when Mo soooo wanted a meet but there were no poo members nearby. I know you've all got to drive a while but it will be worth it, have a simply smashing time, like Dawn says I hope the weather is kind to you, enjoying making real friends out of your cyber ones and het those Amerasians clicking


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are hitting the road now! Can't wait!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's supposed to say 'get those cameras clicking'. !!!!!!!! Really should proof read


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Have fun!!! Take lots of pics. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Missing you Donna

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Missing you Donna
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You tease


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So looking forward to your pics, I know Mo has waited a really long time for a Poo meet


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We had a great time with little molly pocket and the miss Bette Davis! Lovely to meet you ladies!














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh wow .. I cant wait for the next adventure post now .. what a lovely poo meet ahhhhhh


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Molly brought lady a present and she is currently having a snuggle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh this is too cute


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Molly brought lady a present and she is currently having a snuggle
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



How adorable Molly pocket is glad Lady likes her little lamb! It was so much fun I am trying to post my pictures but have to get them off my stupid tablet ha!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant wait to see your photos .. but completely understand about photos and technology, spend most of my time shouting at the laptop lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely pics ....such happy little girls 

Glad you had a great meet

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yippeeeeee ..... Lovely girlies, three beautiful poos and it looks like you had fabulous weather.... Come on Renee, your about as good as me lol xxx eagerly anticipating xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It sure was hot hot hot but the thunder showers never came. Good weather for a great mini meet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What beautiful girls!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I just got home! Customs was AWFUL, the car in front of me apparently had something illegal, he was lead away in handcuffs, and we had to wait about 20 minutes for them to move his car!

I used both the toys from Molly and Lady to keep Bette happy during the wait! Thank you ladies!


It was great to meet you, Mo and Renee, loved Christine, too, what a hoot! (I can hear now!!)

We didn't forget you, Donna or Karen, or any of our friends here!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> I just got home! Customs was AWFUL, the car in front of me apparently had something illegal, he was lead away in handcuffs, and we had to wait about 20 minutes for them to move his car!
> 
> I used both the toys from Molly and Lady to keep Bette happy during the wait! Thank you ladies!
> 
> ...


XOXO you guys are the best!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Had a great time the egg salad sandwiches were great, the brownies were amazing and all the dogs got together so well. Donna we had enough food for you too all came home with extras Wish you would of been there. The weather cooperated so that was great. Amanda and Suze were great it was so nice to meet you!! Here are 2 pictures my tablet keeps freezing so it's slow moving. These are the proud mommies and their little poo babies

Me on the left with Molly , Suze and Bette and of course our famouse MODERATOR Amanda and Lady (had to through that moderator thing in there ha!!

Molly is out like a light i'm sure she will sleep for hours!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics of ladies with their pools  
I'm so glad you all had a lovely time.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few more pics more to come


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Good ones, Renee! I thought our Mo-derator, you and Christine were great! Love this one....


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

flowerchild said:


> I just got home! Customs was AWFUL, the car in front of me apparently had something illegal, he was lead away in handcuffs, and we had to wait about 20 minutes for them to move his car!
> 
> I used both the toys from Molly and Lady to keep Bette happy during the wait! Thank you ladies!
> 
> ...


And we didn't forget our friends across the pond either during our Poo in the Peaks meet! 


Look carefully at Lolly's Bandanna!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

flounder_1 said:


> And we didn't forget our friends across the pond either during our Poo in the Peaks meet!
> 
> 
> Look carefully at Lolly's Bandanna!


Canadian Lolly! Love her!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will at the next one! Jake is going to love those girls. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You look to have had a ball, the pictures are well worth the wait....love Ladies bandana, and the picture of the poos on the bench and the one of you lovely ladies and Suzes lovely smile and the note to us all...... Phew .... Did Christine help with the photos ??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Good ones, Renee! I thought our Mo-derator, you and Christine were great! Love this one....



That made me laugh the look on Christine's face was priceless!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh so lovely to have poo buddy's over the pond meeting up   fab meet xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Been back and checked .... I thought the lovely smile was Suze, without her hat !!! But the detective in me has spotted that those two ladies 'aren't" wearing the same clothing....I presumed Christine must be a passer by helping with the picture taking, but now I want to be let into the secret Who is Christine ??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few more of our hillbilly picnic ha! and the doggies playing We didn't eat in any high class restaurant we made our own in the shade on blankies with doggies walking all over us Lots of fun had by all. K that's all I have for you no more pics from me


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Such great pictures! Love it....lady is trying to sleep but people keep ringing the bell....had a great time....we will do it again....and with Donna too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Good ones, Renee! I thought our Mo-derator, you and Christine were great! Love this one....


This one is great! Christine was hilarious! And the doggies loved all the treats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> This one is great! Christine was hilarious! And the doggies loved all the treats!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She wasn't impressed with the shot but laughed ha!! She is funny can make anyone laugh She is a bit out of control with the treats though it's a miracle Molly isn't fat ha! We had a great time would definetly do it again!!! You guys were great it was a pleasure meeting you for sure!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:canada::canada::canada: Yay a Canadian meet :canada::canada::canada:
Glad you all had a fab time ladies. Great photos, especially loving the bench photo of Molly, Bette and Lady .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Been back and checked .... I thought the lovely smile was Suze, without her hat !!! But the detective in me has spotted that those two ladies 'aren't" wearing the same clothing....I presumed Christine must be a passer by helping with the picture taking, but now I want to be let into the secret Who is Christine ??


Christine is a clown that came and entertained us Actually she is also Molly's mommy


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Christine is a clown that came and entertained us Actually she is also Molly's mommy


Christine is a lot of fun, hope she comes to the next meet, too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Christine is a clown that came and entertained us Actually she is also Molly's mommy


Ahhhh lol do apologise to her for me then thinking that you'd conned a passer by into taking your pictures for you... Possibly in exchange for an egg sandwhich, and then I thought she was Suze, oh dear it doesn't take much...is she going to start posting on here now we've all met,


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhh lol do apologise to her for me then thinking that you'd conned a passer by into taking your pictures for you... Possibly in exchange for an egg sandwhich, and then I thought she was Suze, oh dear it doesn't take much...is she going to start posting on here now we've all met,



I was going to say she was a homeless person we bribed with egg salad sandwiches and brownies but .........no she loves Molly and poo's but I am the only posting on here ha!! She is more of a gamer but she sure can entertain people so that is why I said she was a clown she can make anyone laugh Even me on cranky days ha! I laughed when you thought it was Suze hehe!! The look on her face made me laugh so much! Guess Suze was taking sneaking shots we didn't know about. What a great time we had!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Christine is a lot of fun, hope she comes to the next meet, too!



I am sure she will she had a great time and I can't drive in the city so without her I am not going anywhere ha!! Glad you made it back safely and that Bette had her little toys for comfort!!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I forgot to put this one on


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> I think I forgot to put this one on


awww the sniffing train ha!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> awww the sniffing train ha!!


Lol haha looks like.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Lady looks so tall, Bette's a little pudgy middle height, and sweet little Molly! Lady's eyelashes are amazing! So funny their coats are all so different.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Amanda Molly pocket loves her new toy. I actually told her to leave it thought she was chewing on a baggie then realized it was "the toy" the legs make a crunchy sound so thought she had picked up something she wasn't supposed to She loves that thing!! Thanks


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

She looks tired out! Bette is snoring away!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They had a hard day so did we ha!! I'm exhausted must be the age


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! So glad she loves it! Ah I miss molly pocket and Bette already. My hubby will love them both so much.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Awe! So glad she loves it! Ah I miss molly pocket and Bette already. My hubby will love them both so much.



That was a long day for them can you imagine how hot they were with all that fur and acting all crazy but they did good. Molly has been sleeping since we got back. If I go to the kitchen she is on my heels but otherwise she is sleeping..........so sweet!!  I am tired too .......will be going to bed real soon too much sun and humidity ick!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What lovely pictures from your meet up! The dogs all look so pretty  I did laugh at the picture of you three Cockapoo crazy ladies sat on the bench, not sure why I chuckled but love the picture


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> And we didn't forget our friends across the pond either during our Poo in the Peaks meet!
> 
> 
> Look carefully at Lolly's Bandanna!


this is such a great picture of Lolly! so pretty


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like you had a really fun meet and that you all and your lovely dogs got on brilliantly, love the photo's.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What fantastic , fun filled photos....you all look like you had a ball 

Aren't Lady, Bette and Molly the dinkiest, happiest,cutest little poos....sooooo gorgeous together

Lady is so very like my Molly  

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> What fantastic , fun filled photos....you all look like you had a ball
> 
> Aren't Lady, Bette and Molly the dinkiest, happiest,cutest little poos....sooooo gorgeous together
> 
> ...


Oh what a compliment to be like the gorgeous Molly!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I forgot to post this one! oops! Suze and Amanda


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

That's a great shot!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------

